# New Member Here



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello folks,

I've been lurking around for some months now and decided I should officially join this great forum. I live in Long Island, New York with my wife Diana, who loves Halloween as much as I do. We're home haunters and try to up the bar each year making for better and more complex displays. 

In addition to our crank ghost, animated displays, and some static life size figures, like our one of a kind Glenn Strange Frankenstein (right out of Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein) props, we finally started with our first pneumatic sit up figure for 2006. Although it had some "ghost" triggering issues, which we now know how to fix using a relay, it worked great. Most of our props are either made by my wife and I, or we've purchase some of the components and then completed them or modified them to our liking. 

This year we're going to try to eliminate our triggered audio effects, which work using manually operated X-10 units. We want to go with something fully automated with motion sensors and we think we've found exactly what we'll need for this. 

My wife and I are working on modifying our website to start showing some photos of our haunt. When that is complete, I'll be inviting you all to view it. Only a few photos appear on it now, and they are from several years ago. I hope to get the chance to speak with many of you and look forward to sharing our haunt photos and techniques with you all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Richie. I 'm sure you'll find yourself very comfortable here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome here Richie. 

I'm new to this myself, but what made my emotions go overboard was taking my 2 year old son TOTing and almolst nobody participating in a dying tradition around here. So, I'm determined to do what I can for next year!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!

Wow! Sounds like you have a very ambitious haunt there, Richie! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

There are lots of creative people and good ideas always floating around here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy Richie.

Here you are among freinds who are always ready to help.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings Richie, lots of good info here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's always good to see a new face in the crowd... and boy has the crowd grown! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Richie - Always glad to have new blood on the forum. I'm glad that your wife also shares your passion for Halloween. I think it makes it fun to make props and share ideas when the better half is interested tooo.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi folks,

Thank you so much for the warm welcome. It's great being involved in a forum like this surrounded by all this talent and experience.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome, looking forward to learning more about your haunt.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome neighbor! Black Cat and I are just 20 miles "dead" West of NYC, in Northern NJ. Glad you joined in, and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome, Richie. Look forward to seeing your website pics!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome im a newbie 2--- your going to love it here ,so many ideas so little time,,, post some pics of your haunt love to see it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Great bunch of haunters here. You should fit right in. (I love lurking too.)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Rich.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Richie.  Nice to have you here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Cant wait to see your pics


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Richie.

Pics are a must around here. 

We've shown you ours.

Now we want to see yours.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the club. :jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome....nice to meet you. You're not too far from our little NJ get-togethers. Any time you'd like to join us, the invitation is always open.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the addiction....


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Richie---and say hello to your wife. Hope you like your new home! :> Hope ya like it here!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hiya. Welcome.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard...this is the right place for burgeoning haunters.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I know I'm late, but Welcome! How big is your yard? My goal is to get into some moving props with motion detectors. Time to raise the bar!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the horror.....


----------

